# Cocoa Beach in 1st week of Feb.



## anne1125 (Feb 6, 2006)

How is Cocoa Beach in early February?  We're holding the Resort on Cocoa Beach for a possible golf week for my husband for next year.

I believe the weather will be chilly (60 to 70's) but that should be ok for golf.

How is the golf in this area?  He usually goes to Orlando area, but is looking for change and this is a good deal.

Can someone share their experiences?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Anne,

We just left there on Sat. I loved this place. It has the feeling of a family owned resort that  is run by the nicest and most professional family in the business.

I was on the beach(sitting /walking ) and in the pool everyday but Fri when the storms came through.

The resort is Very well maintained. It has lots of stuff going on at the resort including a movie theater.I don't golf but there were lots of them at the resort. Give them a call to find out what the golf deals are.
I give it a solid nine.

Kathleen


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 6, 2006)

When we stayed at cocoa Beach, we had a great time.  I much preferred it to Orlando.  The resort we stayed offered a good deal at one golf course, but efloridagolf also had a good deal on their web site for that golf course.


----------



## Neesie (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, you're right about the temperatures to expect in Cocoa Beach.  I've been there many times, mostly in January tho.  We are not golfers so I don't have any recommendations there!  But I do want to remind you that St. Augustine is about 90 minutes north of Cocoa Beach.  I always enjoy taking a whole day to walk the Old Town (pedestrian friendly) and check out the historic fort.  They don't promote St. Augustine very much (like the million and one things to do in Orlando).  But it is a really nice little town that my whole family enjoys each time we spend the day there.  

I'm so disappointed that Church Street Station in Orlando closed a few years back.  I keep hearing that it is going to re-open.  That was a great place to go in the evening with all the restaurant/bars and live entertainment.  

The historic village of Cocoa is on the other side of the causeway from the Resort on Cocoa Beach.  It has some small antique stores & gift & coffee shops.  Another nice pedestrian area to pass a morning.

Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Harry (Feb 6, 2006)

You will enjoy Cocoa that time of year. We liked that community so much we bought there (a home).  Plenty of good golf there and the Resort should have discounts for you.  What is really nice about that area, is that it still feels like a small beach community.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you so much for the great replies.  My husband feels his brothers won't want Cocoa Beach (looking for warmer temps) but some day he and I will go.

It sounds wonderful.

Anne


----------



## jd2601 (Feb 7, 2006)

We were at the Resort on Cocoa Beach week of Christmas this year.  Not sure how temps compare to Feb.  Week started highs 70s and got almost up to low 80s late in week.  Evening temps were definately cool.  We did swim in pool (nicely heated).  Ocean was too cold for us however there were a few brave souls in.

The resort offers inexpensive intro golf lessons at the country club, that we took advantage of.  I believe they might have had some discount also.

We certainly enjoy our time at this resort.


----------



## JLB (Feb 8, 2006)

We've been going to Florida Weeks 1 and 2 for many years.  Some of the early years we tried NE~~~Ormond, Daytona, New Smyrna Beach.  The weather ranged from tolerable to downright miserable~~~cold with a driving rain.  That's why golf is much more reasonable that time of year than SW Florida.  Golf is also reasonable in Summer when the temperature and humidity hit the other extreme.

During our last stay in the area, Tropic Sun Towers in Ormond Beach, I golfed on Monday for $25 which included lunch.  It started raining during that round and it rained the rest of the week.  We spent our time at Wal Mart, Lowe's, the library TUGging it and Blockbuster renting videos.  I wrote a review of that _vacation _.

Last year we golfed on Merritt Island on Sunday and that was our most expensive round.  The rest was in Orlando through efloridagolf.  I also get a weekly email with discount Orlando tee times, as low as $15.

I just posted this on another golf thread, but here's their specials for this month.  The offer the most on the first of the month:

http://www.efloridagolf.com/SpecialOffers.asp 

We have watched shuttle launches from land and from the water.

There are four climates, or growing zones, in Florida.  The coldest in the north and Panhandle is most prone to freezing weather in the winter.  The Central is more temperate, but still has some freezing weather.  The subtropical goes across the bottom of the mainland of Florida and seldom has any freezing.  The tropical is the Key West area.

The main difference is that the further south you go the less spread there is between the daytime highs and the nightime lows.  

In Key West in January the average high is 75 and the average low is 65.  In Cocoa Beach in January the average high is 72 and the average low is 50.  In Panama City in January the average high is 62 and the average low is 39.

The record January low in Cocoa Beach is 17 and the record low in Key West is 41.


----------



## JLB (Feb 8, 2006)

Today
Feb 8  Sunny 
 64°/40° 0%  
  64°F

Thu
Feb 9  Sunny 
 64°/41° 0%  
  64°F

Fri
Feb 10  Sunny 
 68°/45° 20%  
  68°F

Check Your Local Event Forecast 
Sat
Feb 11  Few Showers 
 68°/44° 30%  
  68°F

Sun
Feb 12  Partly Cloudy 
 58°/35° 20%  
  58°F

Mon
Feb 13  Mostly Sunny 
 62°/41° 0%  
  62°F

Tue
Feb 14  Cloudy 
 65°/51° 10%  
  65°F

Wed
Feb 15  Mostly Cloudy 
 70°/57° 20%  
  70°F

Thu
Feb 16  Partly Cloudy 
 73°/57° 20%  
  73°F

Get the Gameday Forecast 
Fri
Feb 17  Mostly Sunny 
 72°/56° 0%  
  72°F


----------

